# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Nga cili/cila duhet të drejtohet buxheti në familje?

## Ksanthi

*Kush eshte me i afte sipas jush te kete ekonomine e shtepise, femra apo mashkulli?*

----------


## Albela

*FEMRA  ...............*

----------


## maryp

varet nga njeriu , nuk ka te beje femer apo mashkull

----------


## Nete

Te dyt,me pajtim mes vete, kjo eshte.

----------


## TetovaMas

N'varesishte ne raste se jane te dyte me rroge, Ne shume raste femrat jane treguare me ekonomiste ne krahasim me meshkujt. 

Femra

----------


## fattlumi

Nje burre eshte i suksesshem nese mund te fitoj aq sa i shpenzon gruaja,ndersa nje grua eshte e suksesshme nese ka fatin te gjej nje burre te tille.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

Kjo pyetje eshte komplet kot.
Si mund te thuash qe eshte me mire te administroje buxhetin gruaja dhe jo burri.
Varet sipas rastit,mundet qe burri te jete me mire se gruaja ne administrim shpenzimesh.Ne disa raste te tjera mund te jete gruaja,kur burri nuk e ka idene e cmimeve ne treg,nuk ben pazar fare,nuk di xhekshit. 
Ne shume raste gruaja mund te beje blerje impulsive mallrash qe mund te duken bukur jane te shtrenjte por nuk jane cilesore.
Burri eshte me llogjik,ne zgjedhje dhe blerje dhe neqoftese cdo pazar qe do beje,i ben nje lloj planifikimi, heton cmimet ne dyqane te ndryshme nga interneti,mund te beje pazare shume simpatike me leverdi dhe mall cilesor.Ne kete rast leja buxhetin burrit.
Gruaja eshte me mire per kupona lol

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Buxheti duhet administrohet nga te dyja palet. Se po qe se nje pal nuk merr pjese dhe nuk e di cbehet me paret pala tjeter mund te abuzoj me financat.

Mendoj qe kur nje burre ka liri financiare(nuk e kontrollo gruaja) mund te abuzoj duke lujt bizhoz..jep borxhe pa u konsultuar me gruan dhe mund ti harxhoj ene ndoshta mbas femrave  :buzeqeshje: 

Nese nje grua e ka buxhetin ne dore mendoj vetem ne shopping mund te harxhoj ose tja coj mamas :P

...kshtu qe me mire te dy bashke duhet me e dite dhe nda hesapin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> *Kush eshte me i afte sipas jush te kete ekonomine e shtepise, femra apo mashkulli?*


nga mashkulli sigurisht. I trust 'em. Him. E vetmja gje qe nuk ndihem, sjam kondra me pak fjale.  :buzeqeshje:  .

----------


## Izadora

> *Kush eshte me i afte sipas jush te kete ekonomine e shtepise, femra apo mashkulli?*



Femra pasi ajo merret me blerjet dhe cfare duhet ne familje .

----------


## illyrian rex

Buxheti duhet te drejtohet nga te dy. Nese flasim veqanerisht per shpenzimet, pra blerjet, atehere burri duhet te merret me shumat e medha ndersa gruaja me shumat e vogla. Gruja e di me mire se cka nevojitet ne shtepi, per cka kane nevoje femijet etj etj. Burri e di me mire se si duhet te veprohet me blerje te patundshmerive, makinave etj etj.

Pra te gjithe jemi te lumtur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Per mua nga my burri , se kur vje fundi mujit nese i del ndonje gje mangut ose jo ne terezi , ti bi murit me koken e vet  :ngerdheshje: 
Skam asgje kundra , vjet sjam shume e dhen per drejtim buxheti  :perqeshje:

----------


## uj me gaz

nga kalamajt. femra a meshkuj s'ka rendesi.

----------


## mia@

Nga partneri qe eshte me koprac. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Mire eshte qe ne nje familje te kete nje kulete! Pastaj se kush e mban ,vendoset bashkerisht ne familje!Nuk mund te kete receta se burri apo gruaja po une mendoj se kush ka aftesi me te mira  ne mireperdorimin e parase ,ne kursimin e saj dhe ne harxhimin e saj me kriter e pa teprime.Edhe burrat dine te drejtojne buxhetin e familjes shume mire ,edhe ne grate dime ta bejme mire menaxhimin e buxhetit!E ne fund nje shprehje popullore...Di nena te beje kulac po nuk ka miell...

----------


## Izadora

> As une ste kuptova ty .....sorry.



Femra nga natyra ka aftesi menaxhuese, si per kohen ashtu edhe buxhetin. Nqs vazhdimisht i duhet te pyesi partnerin me duhen kaq leke se do blej kete gje etj etj , e humb sensin e lekeve.


Pastaj me thuaj nje mashkull qe e di se ku eshte dollapi i rrobave apo dallopi i ushqimeve dhe cfare gjerash ka ne te .
Ne vetem mendojme per te miren tuaj , jua lehtesojme vuajtjet , nuk do na keni shume neper kembe duke u lutur  :ngerdheshje: 

Normal kur behet fjale per blerje te medha , dmth shuma te medha , diskutohet ne familje dhe bihet ne konsensus.


Ps. Me te vertet nuk e kuptova se cfare kishe shkruajtur :-)

----------


## gloreta

Bashke aman.Iku koha e te vjeterve, kur parate i mbante me i madhi i familjes, jane kohera te reja tani.

Por para se te martohen eshte me mire te bejne nje kontrate martese, sepse po e lane pasurine bashke, atehere ai qe divorcohet duhet ti jape tjetrit aq sa i takon. Nqs bejne kontrate martese atehere askush smund ti kerkoje tjetrit ate qe do, por persa i perket femijeve ata varen nga dy prinderit.

Sa per parate, me e mira eshte qe ne familje ti drejtojne bashke, sa burri sa gruaja. Te dy mesojne nga njeri tjetri, cfare te harxhojne, si te kursejne, dhe si ti investojne parate per te ardhmen per vete dhe per femijet e tyre.

Nuk ka gje me te mire, qe te mbahen tek njeri tjetri, gje me te mire tregojne kur i perdorin parate me arsyeshmeri.

----------


## Kinney

Duhet ta drejtoje ai qe di pak ekonomi, dhe zakonisht jane grate,
une psh nuk di ta menaxhoj lekun.

----------


## Izadora

> Por para se te martohen eshte me mire te bejne nje kontrate martese, sepse po e lane pasurine bashke, atehere ai qe divorcohet duhet ti jape tjetrit aq sa i takon. Nqs bejne kontrate martese atehere askush smund ti kerkoje tjetrit ate qe do, por persa i perket femijeve ata varen nga dy prinderit.


Kur nje martese fillohet me nje kontrat ,ka marr fundi me kohe.
Nuk ma do mendja se personi hyn ne nje martese me mendimin se nje dite do ndahet.

Ka ndodhur edhe raste kur njeri nga partneret ka investuar gjithcka dhe ne fund tjetri/a i/e ka marre me lehtesi pasurin, JETA eshte lotto  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kinney

Une per vete do bej kontrate para-martesore,
pasuria e trasheguar duhet ti kaloje femijeve nese ndahem larg qofte, jo gruas.

----------

